# Indian Visa Question -- made a mistake?



## vrena (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi all,

I submitted my Online Indian Visa Form a couple weeks ago and noticed that I may have written my name incorrectly on the form. I forgot to put a space to replace the hyphen in my middle name (actually I didn't know I had to to this until I after reading about it online). 

My is (which I have modified for privacy) Jen Julie-Emily Oakland. 
In the "Given Name/s" section of the online visa form, I wrote: "Jen JulieEmily." 

How bad is it if I don't replace the hyphen with a space in my middle name? 
Is there any way to fix it? 
I'm trying to apply for a 6-month tourist visa with Cox & Kings Global Services, and I don't know how neurotic they may be about it. My flight is in 4.5 weeks, and I'm already thinking about how I'm not going to be able to go . 

Any help would be appreciated, thank you in advance. ray:


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

vrena said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my Online Indian Visa Form a couple weeks ago and noticed that I may have written my name incorrectly on the form. I forgot to put a space to replace the hyphen in my middle name (actually I didn't know I had to to this until I after reading about it online).
> 
> ...


Don't worry. Indians are generous by nature.


----------

